# More dock bugs



## lesno1 (Oct 7, 2021)




----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 7, 2021)

Good shots.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 7, 2021)

No 2 for me is the best for focus accuracy.  Less noise visible in these too.


----------



## jeffashman (Oct 7, 2021)

Agree on #2. Nice set.


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 8, 2021)

Although the sharpness in #3 has been pushed a little too far, I see a noticeable improvement in your macro pics here, they're looking pretty good, keep it up! I like #1 a lot. 🏅


----------



## lesno1 (Oct 8, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Although the sharpness in #3 has been pushed a little too far, I see a noticeable improvement in your macro pics here, they're looking pretty good, keep it up! I like #1 a lot. 🏅


Thanks Kirk but none of these have been sharpened


----------



## K9Kirk (Oct 8, 2021)

lesno1 said:


> Thanks Kirk but none of these have been sharpened


Something in the process.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 9, 2021)

Look ok apart from no shots of the bugs face ?


----------

